# HEALTH KICK



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

At one distant point in time I was living extremely healthfully before I started slacking into a gradual decline of bad lifestyle again. I was eating lots of fresh raw organic fruit and vegetables, getting enough fresh air, taking vitamins, walking daily, drinking enough fluids etc..I felt great, I stopped getting colds and flues and I had tons of energy.

It is the new year and many resolutions are made so I want to get back to my old healthy way of life and am interested to hear if anyone else is interested in joining me.

While simply just living healthily can not heal depersonalisation, anything that helps with general well being will make you feel better and therefore have a knock on effect in other areas. We all know a poor diet of too much sugar and not enough essential nutrients can cause all sorts of problems, from bad concentration to depression.

This thread can be a blog to share progress, ideas, tips on eating healthily, detoxing, anything you like, even healthy recipes. Those who want to lose weight in a healthy way may join in too-a good diet and lifestyle can achieve that.

I was getting my food from one of those organic box schemes for a few weeks but I somehow stopped doing that too, thats one thing I am rejoining.

Meditation, my meditation time has seriously slacked so that is another thing I need to fix.

And I really need to at least cut down on my smoking with a view of giving up.

Who wants to get healthier with me? The only thing required is commitment.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

i`m in


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm in Spirit.
I need to get back into the Gym.
I'm considering to undertake the Masters like i was supposed to (just a more convenient program)

I have been eating better - veggies, brain food - nuts / blueberries / berries / chocolate /

I've also been getting out more - stimulating my mind

I do take vitamins...but not as much anymore....I've researched heaps on vitamin toxicity and their effects...so i take the essential multi / omega oils / b complex / etc...

but i need to get back into the gym.....i haven't even started meditating.....and my mom brought me a book!.....

Great idea...great post.
Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Great, we can encourage and motivate eachother then hopefully. I wanted to start this thread a while back but wasnt sure if anyone would be interested in joining in, but I am feeling so motivated to get back to being healthy, I thought it may encourage others also. Well being is very important, we shouldnt neglect any aspect of ourselves if we want to feel optimum health, each aspect effects every other aspect of ourselves. Mind, body and soul-I follow the holistic approach.

I would appreciate it if anyone has any half decent vegetarian recipes they can share with me. Preferably completely vegan. Might be worth the ask lol 

LOL Chris, I like the way you put chocolate on the end of your healthy eating list. :wink:


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

No worries.
After the countless hours of research (seriously) on "brain food", 4 items always come up on each list - Wild salmon, blueberries, whole grains, AND dark chocolate......go figure...
I've incorporated most (if not all - besides the wild salmon, as its expensive) into my diet.

Chris


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am allready on one.
Gym twice a day.
I have lost 75 pounds in 1.5 years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Sketch2000 said:


> No worries.
> After the countless hours of research (seriously) on "brain food", 4 items always come up on each list - Wild salmon, blueberries, whole grains, AND dark chocolate......go figure...
> I've incorporated most (if not all - besides the wild salmon, as its expensive) into my diet.
> 
> Chris


Well Dark chocolate does have health benifits, one being a high iron content, I know this because when I was very aneamic my doctor prescribed dark chocolate.  You can also buy the cocoa nibs-healthy chocolate. and put them in recipes, raw unprocessed chocolate has many benefits. Chocolate also lifts the mood.

I will make a list of good "brain foods", there is many more.

Way to go Mark, thats great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm in!!!! I'm already trying to do this. I'd think it would be great to motivate each other and share success stories.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Laura said:


> I'm in!!!! I'm already trying to do this. I'd think it would be great to motivate each other and share success stories.


Awesome, I am really happy youre in Laura!


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry..I forgot some of the most important - Nuts - Walnuts and Almonds are the best.

Chris


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Now i wanna eat dark choclate with nuts :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Sketch2000 said:


> Sorry..I forgot some of the most important - Nuts - Walnuts and Almonds are the best.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, vegetarians are advised to eat nuts because of their oil content..omega 3 etc..and vit b12, problem is, I dont like them. Amongst other things I use olives and olive oil, avacados, flaxseeds and flaxseed oil, etc to get essential omega oils and marmite is fortified with vit b 12. Pumpkin seeds are awesome and have a really good iron content, the b vits, zinc, magnesium, potassium, essential oils and minerals... Spinich also has a good decent iron content.

Rein, I will post you a link when I find it , where you can buy healthy chocolate with nuts in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm starting my health kick on Friday. I did start last month, but didn't stick at it very long. This time I'm going to cut down bad foods before I completely cut them out.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Find the link?  
I need healthy choclate!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry Rein, I will find you some healthy chocolate.

So, I decided to try and quit the coffin nails again, its been two days without a cigarette :? I'm craving one really bad right now. I should wear a T-shirt saying "Avoid me". :evil:


----------



## Alex (Mar 9, 2009)

I quit an 8-year nicotine habit last week, well actually it's been almost 9 days since my last snus (wet form of tobacco you put under your lip, common up here in northern europe). I've "quit" before so I know a thing or two about the withdrawal symptoms, this time it was way worse than before though, feeling feverish and generally sick. So bad in fact that I spent 2-3 days in bed (lucky i'm in uni and don't have to get to work in the morning). Anyway, I know this is just temporary and it'll pass within the next couple of days, so I guess what I want you to keep in mind is that the cravings will go away, the physical and mental discomfort will subside. Don't really have any amazing tricks to make it easier, you just gotta ride it out. Hope you make it, good luck


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Sorry Rein, I will find you some healthy chocolate.
> 
> So, I decided to try and quit the coffin nails again, its been two days without a cigarette :? I'm craving one really bad right now. I should wear a T-shirt saying "Avoid me". :evil:


haha i still have one cig


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Alex said:


> I quit an 8-year nicotine habit last week, well actually it's been almost 9 days since my last snus (wet form of tobacco you put under your lip, common up here in northern europe). I've "quit" before so I know a thing or two about the withdrawal symptoms, this time it was way worse than before though, feeling feverish and generally sick. So bad in fact that I spent 2-3 days in bed (lucky i'm in uni and don't have to get to work in the morning). Anyway, I know this is just temporary and it'll pass within the next couple of days, so I guess what I want you to keep in mind is that the cravings will go away, the physical and mental discomfort will subside. Don't really have any amazing tricks to make it easier, you just gotta ride it out. Hope you make it, good luck


Thanks for the encouragement and well done you too for quitting. I've been a smoker for since I was 15, I'm now 30. I have the shakes really bad and I feel sick, my stomach is in knots, feverish and then freezing, I can't fucking sleep and I feel like I could run a marathon or go six rounds with someone...I was just about managing that lol. It's the feeling like I want to kill somebody or explode that is doing my head in, the emotional and mental withdrawal symptoms are very hard to tolerate. Smoking was my thing for my nerves etc-that's how I dealt with it, removing it feels like I'll go crazy with anxiety again. I started young because things were chaotic at home, constant rows etc...it was my escape and I think maybe I still use nicotine to suppress alot of bad feelings that I haven't dealt with yet.. So stopping feels like it'll unleash alot of stuff.
Someone will say something perfectly reasonable to me and I'll bite their head off and I can't help it. I feel like :twisted: and then :lol: and then like 

And all that still even while wearing a nicotine patch and using a nicorette inhalor. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

So the quitting smoking using the patches failed again after like my sixth attempt or something....Figuring the patches aren't ever going to work for me so....new plan, I brought some nicotine gum...You can use it to replace some cigarettes and cut down gradually until you're just using the gum and then wean off the gum. I hope this works. :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Well it's working so far, definitely smoked alot less today using the nicotine gum and now I've ran out of ciggys and haven't had one for a good few hours but I feel okay, I guess I may have finally found something that works for me which I'm really happy about.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

You can do it Lyns <3


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Jesse <3 I'm determined to do it and for the first time I actually do believe that I can do it, so I will.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm using this thread to blog my progress on stopping smoking...

I haven't had a cigarette at all today, I've ran out so I can't anyway and I can't buy any until tomorrow.....but I've only really had three moments of really bad cravings and they passed with the help of the nicotine gum...I had some stomach cramps from withdrawals and I'm feeling a bit hyper aware and full of energy and stuff but it's bearable ATM as I usually get the shakes and bad anxiety but right now I don't, not at all. I'm constantly chewing the gum so I'll have jaw ache lol, but the gum realy is working for me, I don't feel too bad still and I'm really surprised.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I'm using this thread to blog my progress on stopping smoking...
> 
> I haven't had a cigarette at all today, I've ran out so I can't anyway and I can't buy any until tomorrow.....but I've only really had three moments of really bad cravings and they passed with the help of the nicotine gum...I had some stomach cramps from withdrawals and I'm feeling a bit hyper aware and full of energy and stuff but it's bearable ATM as I usually get the shakes and bad anxiety but right now I don't, not at all. I'm constantly chewing the gum so I'll have jaw ache lol, but the gum realy is working for me, I don't feel too bad still and I'm really surprised.


You can do this babe <3


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Thankyou, your support and encouragement is really helping me with this Jesse, more than you know.

I am getting worse withdrawals now but it's been over 24 hours since I had a ciggy, I became a bit irritable about 30 mins ago and had huge cravings and another craving has just hit me as I type this, if I had any ciggys on me I'd have one right now, but still, only one ciggy all day is much better. I don't think I'm going to sleep much...it's like 5.30 am and I'm hyper alert, but I'm coping.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I don't think I'm going to sleep much...it's like 5.30 am and I'm hyper alert


4 hours sleep after finally going to sleep at 9.30 am this morning...oh well it'll be worth it when I'm healthier from not smoking...still on the gum.


----------

